# hello from malaysia!



## verulin (Jan 18, 2011)

:catmilkhello! 
These are my 2 cats~ 

Tiger








He was born blind and was rescued from the streets. He's now a stocky 10-month-old at 5 kilos

Nemo








he is so floppy, oh so so so floppy XD
he's about 5 months old now.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Your cats are so pretty, do they get along well?


----------



## verulin (Jan 18, 2011)

they get along just fine. Sometimes when they get the 'night-time crazies', they'll tear around my bedroom, jumping all over the place XD


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, yes, Rocketbutt mode, or "invisible mouse" hunt. :grin:


----------



## verulin (Jan 18, 2011)

ROFL rocketbutt!!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi...Nemo and Tiger are adorable!


----------



## verulin (Jan 18, 2011)

thanks


----------

